# Cheese Rounds TNT



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

This will make about 60 rounds but if you cut them smaller you will get more. My family loves these. I hope you do as well. In a bowl mix 1 cup of extra sharp cheddar,1/2 cup mozz shredded, 1/4 grated parm,1/8 tea of Beau Monde seasoning if you can find it,1/8 tea. garlic powder,and 4 green onions diced include some of the green tops.Add 1/2 cup mayo adding more if you need it to get a nice spreading consistency. Take one loaf of sourdough bread slice it thinly then in half you can cut it smaller if you want. spread the cheese mixture on the slices and put them on a cookie sheet and place under your preheated broiler til bubbly about 2-3 min Serve at once on a heated tray or platter.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yum, thank you


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lots and lots of cheese!!! Yummy!


----------

